# Your KF username



## Bellson Adams (Mar 1, 2019)

Why and what made you pick your current username?


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 1, 2019)

My ancient roman heritage and restrictively large balls.


----------



## Mangy Mutt (Mar 1, 2019)

For the _~ aesthetic ~_


----------



## Death Grip (Mar 1, 2019)

Because I have experienced individuals in the real world who actually suffer this malady. And it's very sad for them. And very funny for me.


----------



## Clorox Cowboy (Mar 1, 2019)

I lurked for about two years before I joined. "The Old" part of my name comes from the fact that I was looking around my room to find something to add to "Lurker" and at the time the book I was reading was The Old Curiosity Shop and I thought adding that would sound nice.

I'm not actually old, I'm only in my 20s so if I had actually thought more about my username for for more than five minutes I probably would have done something different.


----------



## Autisimodo (Mar 1, 2019)

Figuring combining the word _Autism_ with the name of the Hunchback of Notre Dame, _Quasimodo_, would be a good username for a Kiwi Farms account. 

If it wasn't for thinking about it for 10+ minutes it would've been something from Warhammer 40k.


----------



## Nekromantik (Mar 1, 2019)

I looked over at my DVD collection and the name jumped out.


----------



## goku_black (Mar 1, 2019)

npc meme


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 1, 2019)

It’s an Amberism and I needed a name I knew nobody else would have.


----------



## I Exist (Mar 1, 2019)

Simple, it's because I Exist.


----------



## ThatGayElfFromDragonAge (Mar 1, 2019)

gay elves make me laugh. also i'm a huge nerd.


----------



## JULAY (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Porque no los dos? (Mar 1, 2019)

I just picked a meme I like and hoped no one else had it.

I did have to google it so I got the spelling right though.


----------



## Remove Goat (Mar 1, 2019)

I made an image of a goat on remove kebab guy awhile ago and was too lazy to create something new


----------



## Army Burger (Mar 1, 2019)

I just picked a couple of random words, simple as that.


----------



## glasscannon (Mar 1, 2019)

Pokemon was on the brain because I was reading the glip thread. I didn't really want a Pokemon name so I went with what stuck while I was thinking about Pokemon (I like to think it worked out).


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 1, 2019)

I was shopping for ingredients for lasagna to make a few days before Christmas. As much as I love the stuff, it is an absolute _bitch_ to make so I only bother with it during the holidays.


----------



## Mr. Flawfinder (Mar 1, 2019)

Just a name I chose because I like to pick things apart

_Edited due to the original post revealing too much about myself._


----------



## Imperialist #348 (Mar 1, 2019)

cause i loik the imperium but im not the only one.


----------



## Coelacanth (Mar 1, 2019)

Because coelacanths are awesome and they're underrated as hell.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Mar 1, 2019)

I was reading Don Quixote and the sign up telling me to make it a very anonymous username just made sense to me.

I wish I thought of something funnier.


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 1, 2019)

Mr. Flawfinder said:


> Mr. Flawfinder is the name I've used since 2012 for various anime sites back when I was more active in the anime community. To sum things up, I like tearing down what's wrong with anime due to my love for the medium not too dissimilar from Yahtzee Croshaw and the like. I've always found exposing something wrong with a product to be more interesting than saying what's right about it unless what's right about it is really unique and interesting.


Did you not read the warning when you were signing up onto the site?


----------



## pozilei (Mar 1, 2019)

I made an account for one specific thread and didn't plan on posting much outside of that so I just looked around the room, saw a newspaper headline with the word "Polizei" (police in Nazi language) and intentionally misspelled it because who cares...

And here I am 2 years later with that stupid, uncreative username.


----------



## TiggerNits (Mar 1, 2019)

I wanted something Ive never used anywhere else while still getting across how fucking dumb I am


----------



## sad cowboy cat (Mar 1, 2019)

I had a sad cowboy cat reaction image in my reaction image folder so I just went with that

and also because of my incredible ability of crying when in the presence of cowboy music


----------



## Mr. Flawfinder (Mar 1, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> Did you not read the warning when you were signing up onto the site?



Whoops. My mistake. Let me edit my post.


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 1, 2019)

Mr. Flawfinder said:


> Whoops. My mistake. Let me edit my post.


_Oh no you don't_


----------



## Yuusha-sama (Mar 1, 2019)

I love to read hero mangas.
Especially the shitty ones.


Spoiler: Take a look

































At first I thought I would use "Held", it's the German word for hero.
But more people know what Yuusha means so here I am, Yuusha-sama.


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Mar 1, 2019)

COMMENCE THE DOXING.

My Username comes from the fact I think a lot and I'm not smart.

It's also alliterative.


----------



## Sissy (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm transgender


----------



## Namesarehardtocomeupwith (Mar 1, 2019)

it's in the name


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Mar 1, 2019)

i like "yo momma" jokes


----------



## Just A Butt (Mar 1, 2019)

I’m a great big hairy ass.


----------



## Golly (Mar 1, 2019)

It's a lame gag where anyone who addresses me sounds like they walked out of a kid's movie from the 50s.


----------



## SJ 485 (Mar 1, 2019)

I signed up with this name thinking I probably would just lurk and not participate much.
It's grown on me over time.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 1, 2019)

I use different names for every forum I’m on, and I tend to go for a name related to the forum’s subject matter so I don’t get them mixed up.


----------



## Sigma (Mar 1, 2019)

I liked Sigma from VLR and his canonically massive penis.


----------



## 419 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Rand /pol/ (Mar 1, 2019)

Mr. Flawfinder said:


> Just a name I chose because I like to pick things apart
> 
> _Edited due to the original post revealing too much about myself._


What did you post you fucking cuck


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 1, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> What did you post you fucking cuck


basically massive sped signed up using the same name he uses everywhere else


----------



## Tiny Clanger (Mar 1, 2019)

Because Kiwi Farms is cute, pink and fluffy.

Hold on....am I in the right place?


----------



## obliviousbeard (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## W00K #17 (Mar 1, 2019)

It's a nod to jerry.


----------



## Schauma mal (Mar 1, 2019)

It's a phrase I use a lot irl. Austrian German for "we'll see about that" as in "never gonna happen".


----------



## Lunete (Mar 1, 2019)

Some goofy "find your fantasy princess name" generator site.
I really should have put more thought into it.


----------



## Lez (Mar 1, 2019)

Because I want to encourage polluting heavy diesel vehicles to become cleaner. Yeah.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 1, 2019)

I like pulp


----------



## Edgeworth (Mar 1, 2019)

Honestly because back when I lurked, I saw two accounts using Francis York Morgan and Dale Cooper so I was like "huh, that might be fun" so I just picked a FBI agent that wasn't in use.


----------



## Damn Near (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm named after CWC's dick


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Mar 1, 2019)

Bellson Adams said:


> Why and what made you pick your current username?


I like this artist named coh that makes a lot of nice militaristic anime type art that's simple and actually able to be appreciated. I also like the artist Takato Yamamoto, but that names a mouthful.


----------



## WEEDle (Mar 1, 2019)

Pokemanz


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Mar 1, 2019)

I spend my time here when I'm not hunting down my nemesis,  that obnoxious do-gooder
TODD BOOSTER!


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 1, 2019)

Army Burger said:


> I just picked a couple of random words, simple as that.


Same here. At first "ToroidalBoat" was because lol random.

Then I figured it can refer to an innertube.

(then I added kiwi to avatar because kiwi farms)

"Token Hispanic Wacky Delly Friend" comes from Phil (ADF) thinking KF is a white site with a few "token Hispanic friends," and he later called KF "Wacky Delly" for some reason.


----------



## Gruntmaster-6000 (Mar 1, 2019)

Because finding this name almost turned a man into a chicken, that's why.


----------



## Otis Boi (Mar 1, 2019)

Cows are neat and I had a picture of otis from back at the barnyard shooting milk everywhere plus the whole lolcow thing.

Honestly I was very drunk and thought it was a good idea


----------



## Iceland Heavy (Mar 1, 2019)

WarGames was on TV when I was signing up and I thought one of the scenario names in it would make a good random username. I'm a bit of a sperg for Cold War stuff so I thought it fit.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Desire Lines (Mar 1, 2019)

I was trying to come up with a username, and since I am a huge music sperg I went to my music player and this was the song loaded on it:




Also I liked the meaning (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desire_path) behind the name, I thought this username was stupid when I signed up but it really grew on me over time


----------



## Cool kitties club (Mar 1, 2019)

I like cats and I used to be in a group chat called the cool cat club, so I just used that


----------



## Vorhtbame (Mar 1, 2019)

I picked my name from Vade crytyping about how she was going to kill herself over people using her birthname--which she rendered "vorhtbame".

ETA:  I can't seem to find the post.  Maybe it was some other sick lunatic with identity issues.


----------



## Prussian Blue (Mar 1, 2019)

Because it's the nicest color


----------



## Big Nasty (Mar 1, 2019)

A CB handle from the movie Convoy starring Kris Kristofferson.


----------



## User names must be unique (Mar 1, 2019)

Because the first user name I tried was taken and I have no imagination.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Mar 1, 2019)

Because I couldn't think of anything, so I just went with the name of my favorite ice cream.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Mar 1, 2019)

The goblin meme's many amusing variations.


----------



## Reynard (Mar 1, 2019)

It's literally the John Smith of furry names.  Plus, I like the fairy tale the name is from.  Ever since I've be associated with foxes.


----------



## Shibaru (Mar 1, 2019)

I Had a Similar Username to this that I Used everywhere, But I Wanted everything to not Link Together.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Mar 1, 2019)

I ironically ship the two most perplexingly named Sonichu characters.


----------



## Jimboree (Mar 1, 2019)

I wish my real name was Jimbo


----------



## FA 855 (Mar 1, 2019)

Nick Cave makes nice music + I wanted to pick a name that was memorable. Similar case to Desire Lines, the name grew on me over time.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Mar 1, 2019)

I fucking love Digimon and the dub names piss off the purists. If I had the foresight, though, I could've gotten my initials to be "KKK". Oh well.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Mar 1, 2019)

Fat Slobby Cunt IRL was a bit too forthcoming.


----------



## BD 222 (Mar 1, 2019)

I thought it was funny to hear "Kiwi Farms smells blood in the water" on a live stream... a BandAid is appropriate, don't you think?


----------



## Rivalo (Mar 1, 2019)

Came across the name "Rizalo" when trying to choose a random name from this place. Changed it to Rivalo because it sounded better, and the realisation that it's an anagram for this guy's name if you remove the R solidified it.


----------



## Night Owl (Mar 1, 2019)

I don't sleep well.


----------



## DangerousGas (Mar 1, 2019)

Despite having watched chris' antics over the years, it was the gamestop incident that caused me to sign up. The timing was right, and no-one else had gotten the name yet.

Also, I have been known to clear entire lecture rooms with a single fart.

The name fits.


----------



## Feathers and Stones (Mar 1, 2019)

One of my personal cows has the surname Featherstone.


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Mar 1, 2019)

Because they play so fine, don't you agree?


----------



## Bob Page (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm a fan of the Deus Ex series.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 1, 2019)

I was a huge fan of Cardcaptor Sakura when I was a kid and I was in a nostalgic mood when I signed up here.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 1, 2019)

I remembered the movie "A Dirty Shame" by John Waters and the name Fat Fuck Frank made me chuckle.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Mar 1, 2019)

I was looking at Medarot fanart on Pixiv the day i decided to create my account, but i'm awful at names so, i couldn't think of anything better _sigh_


----------



## Draza (Mar 1, 2019)

Name is of the great general of the Republika Sprska


----------



## TaterBot (Mar 1, 2019)

Mine is based on the idea of a potato bot.


----------



## Bassomatic (Mar 1, 2019)

I am a fish blender IRL.



Spoiler: if you really give a shit



Unlike most of you retards, I read the preamble before clicking, so I knew to pick a name I never used elsewhere. I happened to think of something just so absurd and only some people would know let alone find funny, the old bassomatic skit on SNL. I thought that kind of niche chaotic humor in poor taste that was open to interpt how you wanted kinda fit what KF seemed to be after I lurked a bit.

Also I really didn't put a ton of thought into it, I just kinda thought let's go with that because it's funny.


----------



## Brain Power (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## oldTireWater (Mar 1, 2019)

It's non-identifying, yet also accurately describes me by being uninteresting, mildly objectionable, and a disease vector breeding ground.


----------



## escapegoat (Mar 1, 2019)

An angry nerd at FetLife said he was tired of being used as an _escapegoat_, when all he wanted was to be a degenerate pervert and sex pest in peace. I stole it from him.


----------



## Bad Wrong Faun (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm yet another goat, but badder and wronger and more anthromopomorphic than most.


----------



## TPDPolice (Mar 1, 2019)

To make a certain sharting retard more paranoid


----------



## JM 590 (Mar 1, 2019)

> Make a username, but don't use one you use anywhere else



"okay i dunno, "piss"?  is that taken?  oh good it's not okay"


----------



## Wärring Ornac (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## A Hot Potato (Mar 1, 2019)

Because I never used it before and I thought it was cute.

(This is referring to "A Hot Potato", the name I signed up with.)


----------



## SweetDee (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheri Moon is my girly crush.


----------



## wateryketchup (Mar 1, 2019)

I don't like my username anymore

I wanna change it to "JULAY" I think that would be funny


----------



## moron (Mar 1, 2019)

everyone else in my life called me this so I was like why not?


----------



## edibleBulimia (Mar 1, 2019)

Inside joke with best friend, were discussing what would diseases taste like. (Anorexia = nothing, Rabies= dirty dog). Ive got to admit, bulimia was a tricky one .


----------



## Flying McDaniels (Mar 1, 2019)

Because my IRL name has nothing in it similar to 'McDaniels' and I am incapable of unaided flight.


----------



## rabo (Mar 1, 2019)

Actually based on real username I use everywhere but basically only part of that name and with the vowel changed. 

Don't dox me!!!


----------



## NoFeline (Mar 1, 2019)

Cat.


----------



## SweetDee (Mar 1, 2019)

rabo said:


> Actually based on real username I use everywhere but basically only part of that name and with the vowel changed.
> 
> Don't dox me!!!




ok i promise i won't


----------



## yeah (Mar 1, 2019)

no thought went into this username and it shows


----------



## Pargon (Mar 1, 2019)

I like crappy Gamecube horror games.


----------



## CWCissey (Mar 1, 2019)

There is a Smiths song for pretty much every event in Chris' life.


----------



## Pina Colada (Mar 1, 2019)

It's my favorite cocktail, alcoholic or non-alcoholic.


----------



## Fougaro (Mar 1, 2019)

I had no idea which name to pick when I registered, so after contemplating for a while and a half I finally settled to simply name myself after the song I was listening to at that moment.


----------



## cruisecontrol4cool (Mar 1, 2019)

CAPS LOCK.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 2, 2019)

I couldn't think of a good one and I regret it. I could have been Dolphin Lundgren.


----------



## KiwiKritter (Mar 2, 2019)

Because I wanted something that sounded catchy and we are Kiwis


----------



## let there be plight (Mar 2, 2019)

The sign up page said not to use a name that could link me to any personal information, so I looked around the room for inspiration from a random object.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 2, 2019)

For a joke about a game I liked when I made the account.


----------



## A single cheeto (Mar 2, 2019)

A. I wasnt thinking and B. I was hungry.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Mar 2, 2019)

Namesarehardtocomeupwith said:


> it's in the name


bro me too


----------



## Rat Lord (Mar 2, 2019)

I own way more rats than I should honestly (current count is 13) so I have become the rat lord amongst my friends.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Mar 2, 2019)

I just fell in love with her a few days before I registered on this board.


----------



## BroccoliBrain (Mar 2, 2019)

"stupid food name" except I like broccoli. Now I want to use broccoli-related names elsewhere but the rule puts me off.


----------



## Silas (Mar 2, 2019)

Just wanted a rarely used Biblical name for a username


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Mar 2, 2019)

I was reading the Something Awful thread, and like a typical goon, I had no patience and skipped to the end and registered under the first thing that made me laugh.

edit: at the time of this post I was known as 'Werewolf Rape Erotica", but since I ran with the BBH avatar, I decided to change it.


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 2, 2019)

Monolith said:


> For a joke about a game I liked when I made the account.


was it F.E.A.R


----------



## Monolith (Mar 2, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> was it F.E.A.R


It was about Monolith. My tagline was "Like Null, except 1x4x9" because the super form of the character Null was named Monolith.


----------



## Dilligaff (Mar 2, 2019)

I wanted a name I don't use anywhere else, as instructed. Also I am not creative. 

Unfortunately, Tommy Tooter seems to take my name in vain a lot. (Does It Look Like I Give a Flying Fuck).


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Mar 2, 2019)

Every lolcow is essentially a psycho and a nerd.


----------



## Volvo240 (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## rabbitgay (Mar 3, 2019)

was the tumblr username of an ugly pseudo-tranny i was once forced to tolerate. in retrospect he reminds me a lot of jake alley

ugly fake trannies and kiwi farms just kinda go together


----------



## Propane Daddy (Mar 3, 2019)

I was raised in a conservative American background and King of the Hill resonates with me on a deep autistic emotional level.


----------



## Canned Bread (Mar 3, 2019)

Had a hard time thinking up of a odd username I don't user anywhere else, so I just took something from Spongebob.


----------



## drain (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Heckler1 (Mar 3, 2019)

I am here to heckle. That is all.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Mar 3, 2019)

Because I am a TRUE and HONEST bigfoot


----------



## Dolce & Gabbana (Mar 3, 2019)

Like a lot of people I went for something that wasn't tied to anything else and I thought the idea of somebody trying to look this up and finding a lot of fashion info was funny


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Mar 4, 2019)

I got sucker punched in the solar plexus that day while sparring. I didn't want to do " WHEEEEEEEZE " because I knew I would forget how many e's were in the name.

Plus when my old pfp was Patrick with his head stuck in a trumpet, that was pretty much the face I made while the wind was knocked out of me


----------



## admiral (Mar 4, 2019)

When I joined there weren't a lot of members so a lot of basic one-word usernames were available. I was searching around for something that sounded good and was unrelated to any other online identities, when an advert for Admiral insurance played on the telly. 
It's simple, has a nice ring to it and is also a common enough word that it would be pointless to search for on google if someone were to try to dox me (I hope they wouldn't though- I'm really boring). If I had to change it, I would give it a capital letter.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Mar 4, 2019)

I wanted a username that I didn't use anywhere else and ended up looking through my collection of favorite films for inspiration. In the end, I went with Juzo Itami's _A Taxing Woman _since I figured not many people had heard of it and I like the fact that the main character is a tax investigator (as it's a profession that is not usually portrayed on film).


----------



## LilCrimeStatistics (Mar 4, 2019)

This lovely name was inspired by FBI Table 43.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Mar 4, 2019)

One can start a fire, and put another on ice.


----------



## Looney Troons (Mar 4, 2019)

....

I mean, just look at it.


----------



## CHEEEEEN (Mar 4, 2019)

I took the "don't use usernames you've used anywhere else or anything that can trace you" quite seriously and remembered this old Touhou joke of yelling Chen's name. If you look it up, you will find Touhou shitposts.


----------



## Lensherr (Mar 4, 2019)

Magneto is my favorite comic-book villain, so I used the surname of one of his aliases, which is Erik Lehnsherr. Unfortunately, I didn't realize I spelled it wrong until I just typed that.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Mar 4, 2019)

It’s a play on the world James
Jay-mz = JMZ = James

I chose James because a kid at school called me James for some reason and I never corrected him on it.


----------



## January Cyst (Mar 4, 2019)

The result of a mumbled captains log date by OPL.


----------



## Drinkerbelle (Mar 4, 2019)

Because I thought it was funny. Even funnier because I don't drink.


----------



## Spunt (Mar 5, 2019)

An online writeup of someone's D&D campaign somewhere I don't remember featured a character called "Spunt" and I liked the sound of it. It's fun to say.

You should try saying it too.

Spunt.


----------



## Yop Yop (Mar 5, 2019)

An old Korean man once yelled it at me repeatedly after he caught me stealing the shitty hemp he grew in the garden. It empowered me to tell the truth.


----------



## AF 802 (Mar 5, 2019)

Just some dumb shitpost name involving a certain French philosopher.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Mar 5, 2019)

It's actually my real name.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm still bitter. Those awards were fixed.


----------



## Skitty Pryde (Mar 5, 2019)

I wanted to use a skitty icon and this stupid joke came to mind. Then I realized it’s probably been made all over the internet already, so if someone googles it then ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ enjoy sifting through all those Pokémon memes first


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Mar 6, 2019)

its a famous videogame


----------



## UnicornPiss (Mar 6, 2019)

I’m an autistic fuck and I still love unicorns. The “piss” comes from this obviously being Kiwi Farms and I have to be an edgy faggot.


----------



## Rotollo (Mar 6, 2019)

originally shatpost with a frank west avatar and thus the actor's last name as inspiration, also love the letter R


----------



## Overcast (Mar 6, 2019)

I played Spore when it originally came out (yeah yeah I know) and named one of my critters a "scorpatious". Tried to make it all scientific sounding.

Then I decided to use that as my Youtube username but misspelled it into scorptatious.

Since then, the name has stuck.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 7, 2019)

It was literally the first thing that came to mind when I signed up.

Also swords are cool.


----------



## HeyYou (Mar 7, 2019)

The Wall's my favorite album and movie, and Hey You is probably the best username sounding song on the album. Luckily for me, a few weeks after signing up the genius behind the Wall, Roger Waters, went full autismo and supported Maduro.

At least Gilmour's still cool.


----------



## Shitassdeaddude (Mar 7, 2019)

I love Souls games even though I _suck shit_ at them.


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (Mar 8, 2019)

I had a bunch of empty Vanilla Coke Zero cans in my neckbeard nest when KF asked me for a username. Vanilla Cokehead was too obvious and I was only drinking that shit in the first place because Diet Vanilla Pepsi isn't available here. Would have come up with something wittier but tbh I didn't expect to spend this much time on a forum for laughing at speds

Edit: Goddamn it got wordfiltered, think I'll leave it though, it's perfect


----------



## wow magic (Mar 8, 2019)

I couldn't think of a username.


----------



## Gorosaurus (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm a kaiju sperg and am constantly berated by 60 niggers.


----------



## Kojiro Brushard (Mar 8, 2019)

Just an old weeb that happens to be the only Kojiro Brushard on the nets.


----------



## ️ronic (Mar 8, 2019)

It's my dog's father in law's name.


----------



## yeahweknow (Mar 8, 2019)

i love dinosaur jr



Spoiler: more songs























thanks op, now im listening to music in the dead of night with all these feels


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Mar 8, 2019)

Ironical take on a retard I knew's name. Kinda weird how I both chose it based on a person I dislike, but also that I feel nothing about him when reading my own take on it.


----------



## Preferred Penne (Mar 8, 2019)

Because it's easy to eat.


----------



## Coldgrip (Mar 8, 2019)

I was drunk and thought it sounded cool.


----------



## DisapprovingCorgi (Mar 8, 2019)

Who can explain these things? My crazy mind came up with it, so I just ran with it.


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Mar 9, 2019)

I couldn't think of a name


----------



## Fruit Snack (Mar 9, 2019)

Because I like fruit snacks


----------



## AtaraxiaNeurotica (Mar 9, 2019)

I got the first part from a song the 2nd part because I'm insane


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Mar 10, 2019)

HIV and one character played by Patrick Swayze


----------



## Rigor Meowtis (Mar 14, 2019)

stupid cat pun i came up in 5 minutes


----------



## Uterus Burns (Mar 14, 2019)

I have endometriosis


----------



## wabbits (Mar 14, 2019)

speling is hard


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Mar 15, 2019)

Meh, it's my D&D characters name. And he's awesome.


----------



## Indrid Cold (Mar 15, 2019)

Random word generator. Why? Is it funny?


----------



## Spooderman112 (Mar 15, 2019)

A certain popular imageboard on the internet created by m00t helped influence me to choose spooderman as a username, the 112 at the end is arbitrary and just differentiates me from any other spoodermans on kf. Maybe the 112 means white power or something but idk. Or possibly a take on 322 the illuminati number of supreme freemasonry.


----------



## Quoookie (Mar 17, 2019)

I was watching the last episode of Star Trek: Next Generation where Q(John DeLancie)tells Picard he is responsible for the annihilation of humanity and goes back, forward...through time as well. Any way I really enjoyed Q so hence the Q. I happened to be eating chocolate chip COOKIES. so I thought add ookie to my name. As for the 3rd "o" I was drunk at the time when I signed up so...thats why the 3rd "o" I guess.


----------



## Fibonacci (Mar 18, 2019)

... ... -317811, -196418, -121393, -75025, -46368, -28657, -17711, -10946, -6765, -4181, -2584, -1597, -987, -610, -377, -233, -144, -89, -55, -34, -21, -13, -8, -5, -3, -2, -1, -1, *0*, 1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 13, 21, 34, 55, 89, 144, 233, 377, 610, 987, 1597, 2584, 4181, 6765, 10946, 17711, 28657, 46368, 75025, 121393, 196418, 317811 ... ...


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Mar 18, 2019)

I took the name cause Wilhelm was an ok kind of guy.


----------



## Stalinist (Mar 18, 2019)

_cough_


----------



## WW 635 (May 26, 2019)

I stole it from a minority


----------



## The Vinyl Solution (May 26, 2019)

Adolph Hipster was already taken.


----------



## PT 522 (May 26, 2019)

If I could change I'd probably change it to Michelle Obama


----------



## Solo Wing Pixy (May 26, 2019)

I had recently played and finished Ace Combat: Zero for the first time, and no one else had taken the name so... here we are.


----------



## SweetDee (May 26, 2019)

Mine changes at the whims of the mods here.


----------



## J A N D E K (May 26, 2019)

Sweet Baby Firefly said:


> Mine changes at the whims of the mods here.


You will always be Dee to us, Sweet Louise Tard Baby Belcher Firefly.


----------



## Toilet Man (May 27, 2019)

Wanna change mine, feelsbadman.


----------



## Jamila (May 27, 2019)

Jamila is my favorite Ultraman monster. He was an astronaut that became mutated on an alien planet and came back to Earth for revenge, because they left him in space and covered up his existence. For some reason, he has a beard.


----------



## teriyakiburns (May 27, 2019)

Too much soy makes my mouth tingle.

No joke.


----------



## UntimelyDhelmise (May 27, 2019)

It's a pun on "untimely demise" with the Pokemon Dhelmise (who's own name is a cross between helm and demise).


----------



## toilet_rainbow (May 27, 2019)

It's from the Forever Kailyn thread when someone mentioned the possibility of Gracie getting into Kai's makeup and shoving it all down the toilet, making a toilet rainbow.


----------



## Black Waltz (May 27, 2019)

I thought it sounded funny


----------



## UW 411 (May 27, 2019)

I have a childish sense of humour.


----------



## lurk_moar (May 27, 2019)

Lurk Moar is an ancient meme. I was sick of people posting dumb questions like “ Is Chris-Chan real” or “Is Chris-Chan the Ultimate Troll of All Time” on the ancient CWCki forums. I discovered Chris on encyclopedia dramatica in circa 2008. I cannot believe that ED is still around, but it is lame AF now or my humor changed.


----------



## Gaat (May 27, 2019)

Gaat is Gaatlock from DA:I
Also the name of Hissrad's Bro

Gaat is ..combustion cannon. Explosive powder. Non threatening unless a spark is lit.


----------



## ShanghaiGuy (May 30, 2019)

Because I'm a patriot and male.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (May 30, 2019)

Literally my name.


----------



## kadoink (May 30, 2019)

Because Null was already taken ;P


----------



## Angry Shoes (May 30, 2019)

Shamelessly stole it from someone on TF2


----------



## Incompetent (May 30, 2019)

im to intelligent and you wouldnt understand


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (May 31, 2019)

I wanted a name poking fun at know-it-all internet experts, and was playing a video game when some rando with the username Bojingles (or something like that) came in and started being an ass.
I figured what better way to honor him that steal his identity, use it to harass the mentally ill, and slap a Dr. Esq. at the front and end.


----------



## JP's_Canadian_Cider (May 31, 2019)

My favourite lolcow and his traumatic experience with cider.


----------



## Shokaract (May 31, 2019)

Because its the coolest transformer name.


----------



## Dirty Mug (May 31, 2019)

Looked around me for a username and found my unwashed mug on my desk.


----------



## Yamamura Video Rental (Jul 3, 2021)

Many people assume I misspelled "Chief Hanlon" from Fallout New Vegas, but it's really a dumb insider joke from a FNV walk through where a bong keeps pronouncing it "Chef Hanlon" and originally my pfp was Chief Hanlon with a chef's hat.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Jul 3, 2021)

The reverse of scared shitless. For I am desensitized


----------



## Porque no los dos? (Jul 3, 2021)

I like the stupid meme, that's all.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Jul 3, 2021)

Dirty Mug said:


> Looked around me for a username and found my unwashed mug on my desk.


It needs a good rinse. There appears to be a Twitter gnome living in it.


----------



## You Bastard Guy (Jul 3, 2021)

A garbled Engrish phrase from one of my kids from around the time they were a) learning English and b) entering their no-no word phase. 

Said child was playing a video game and kept losing to a boss monster, resulting in the utterance of the phrase, ‘No…no dammit! You bastard guy!”

I had to play strict parent and take away the video game and send them to their rooms. As soon as they were upstairs, I started giggling like a lunatic and registered it as my email address.


----------



## rerelease (Jul 3, 2021)

Real word


----------



## Hate (Jul 4, 2021)

cause i fucking hate every single one of you virgin freaks


really though, idk just typed the first word i thought of


----------



## SSj_Ness (Jul 4, 2021)

Ness was one of my favorite characters in Smash Bros as a kid, and I like Dragon Ball Z.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 4, 2021)

I picked three words in random.


----------



## Meat Target (Jul 4, 2021)

It's funny to LARP as uncle Paul.


----------



## mickey339 (Jul 4, 2021)

Read the new members' thread and apparently: "random character name + random number" makes it difficult to google a username.


----------



## RW 1995 (Jul 4, 2021)

I chose it because it is a song I like and my favorite number. I am very uncreative.


----------



## Bingeamint (Jul 4, 2021)

Kept re-rolling a word generator till it gave me something simple and easy to remember yet sounded ok. I've become quite attached to it as dumb as it is.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jul 5, 2021)

It's what my mama named me.


----------



## Crevasse-hole (Jul 11, 2021)

Had a video of a guy falling into a crevasse in my youtube reccomendations the same day I made the account and added "hole" to the end because I thought it was a funny double entendre


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jul 11, 2021)

Love horror films and picked the year 1989 at random


----------



## Shig O'nella (Jul 11, 2021)

It amused me.


----------



## TimeTravel_0 (Jul 11, 2021)

> The first posts using John Titor's military symbol appeared on the _Time Travel Institute_ forums on November 2, 2000, under the name _TimeTravel_0_. At that time the name "John Titor" was not being used. The posts discussed time travel in general, the first one being the "six parts" description of what a time machine would need to have to work (see below) and responses to questions about how such a machine would work. Early messages tended to be short. A second thread was also made due to shortcomings in the forum software at the time.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Jul 11, 2021)

When I got a limited edition Monkey movie statue of the same name from a hobby shop and couldnt think of a better username at the time. Still haven't come up with anything significantly better and at this point it's far too late to change it without it feeling weird.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 15, 2021)

I use to get called this in real life and still sometimes do.


----------



## cummytummies (Jul 19, 2021)

Bellson Adams said:


> Why and what made you pick your current username?






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Spamton (Jul 19, 2021)

Bellson Adams said:


> Why and what made you pick your current username?


salmon jerky is a food that exists and i like it


----------



## TV's Adam West (Jul 19, 2021)

Zelos Wilder is one of the best written JRPG characters and I'll fucking die on this hill.


----------



## scallion (Jul 19, 2021)

It's a good veggie


----------



## Parasaurolophus walkeri (Jul 20, 2021)

I happen to really like this particular dinosaur at the moment


----------



## Cow-Chan (Jul 21, 2021)

I always feel a little low because of clinical depression, so I felt like "Fireless" was nice as a bit of a personal touch, while also having enough self respect to not name myself after an anime character.


----------



## GHTD (Jul 21, 2021)

Named after the god known as ross53545.


----------



## Blackhole (Jul 21, 2021)

I like astronomy and astrology.


----------



## awoo (Jul 21, 2021)

awoo


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm forever trapped in the basement but also thought it'd be a silly username after being called one for causing players in game to rage quit


----------



## Character from a movie (Nov 2, 2021)

It's my favorite character from Big Lebowski


----------



## Imaloser (Nov 3, 2021)

I saw it wasn't taken so I went for it.


----------



## absolutelynotfbi (Nov 3, 2021)

No real reason to be honest


----------



## make_it_so (Nov 3, 2021)

Liked TNG back in the day, had started watching it again on Amazon Prime, and most importantly it was a username I hadn't used anywhere else.


----------



## Rita Farr (Nov 3, 2021)

I enjoy crocheting and knitting, and receiving compliments on my work gives me a phenomenal ego boost.

Also Doom Patrol is a very good show and April Bowlby is fantastic in the role.


----------



## Twatette (Nov 3, 2021)

I thought that combining a random word with "-ette" would be funny for some reason.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 3, 2021)

Potatos are cool!


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Nov 3, 2021)

I wish I added a space 

Edit: got it changed woohoo!


----------



## Gar For Archer (Nov 3, 2021)

I… don’t actually like the Fate franchise, and figured this name would be very hard to google without heavily contaminated results. 

Archer is still pretty cool though.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Nov 3, 2021)

I explained in a similar thread once how mine comes from C.S. Lewis. He used it to describe the magnitude of space and how horrible it is without God... or something like that. It's been a few years since I've read "Perelandra."


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Nov 3, 2021)

Officer Merried Senior Comic fell in the line of Duty protecting C-ville Mall from the tism of a clown-shirted, autistic, girlfriend-free gorilla.

I honor him by using his name.


----------



## JamusActimus (Nov 3, 2021)

I stole it from someone on a forum then modified it slightly.
At the time people used to namecall people by calling then Jean+[Something] and JeanActimel was funny af to me.
My username pretty much means this:
Jean (French Name) +Actimel (french yogurt).
Then I used variations just like Jojos

A random russian is using my username as his steam account so karma I guess


----------



## Dialtone (Nov 3, 2021)

I was listening to Personal Jesus by Depeche Mode and I also connect to KF via a 56k modem.

Please don't call my house, then I won't be able to shitpost


----------



## RandyAcolyte (Nov 3, 2021)

Randy Random is one of the storytellers in the Rimworld video game. Despite the fact there's no lore about what the storytellers actually are in game, the chaotic way he drives the game makes game fans describe him as more or less a god of chaos. Seems like someone who would enjoy this forum.


----------



## Unattended Baby (Nov 5, 2021)

I wanted to pick a tame but still sort of edgy username. You really shouldn't neglect your babies and leave them unattended. They could die of SIDs, crawl into a garbage can full of heroine needles or plot to kill the babysitter.

In other words, my username is a vague dead baby joke.


----------



## cowboytakeshi (Nov 5, 2021)

i was listening to john marston's theme when making an account and thought of a friend who does a japanese accent impression where they say "takeshi" in a whispery old man voice


----------



## Cum Elemental (Dec 18, 2022)

I wanted something stupid and puerile, but not edgy or super offensive. This is one of the only websites left where you could call yourself "_FagEnabler: Ruth Bader Ginsbur_g" or whatever and nobody would get mad or really give a shit. I wanted to capitalize on that. 

If wizards were real i think they would be turbo autismos. The kinds of people you read about on here who know every opcode in hexidecimal for the 8086 microprocessor, but are incapable of grooming themselves functioning in regular society. If such people existed and knew that it was possible to animate inanimate matter there would absolutely be a percentage of them who are sick fucks and would try it out on human excreta or bodily fluids. 

Like -imagine you have this meeting of the local wizard council. Fire Wizard has his flame elemental, Air Wizard has his cloud elemental etc. These majestic, arcane creatures that are the manifestation of a lifetime of difficult study. Then there's this one troglodyte, this complete degenerate, who made his servant out of his own cum just because he could. That idea is extremely funny to me.


----------



## RACISM (Dec 18, 2022)

I wanted to spread the good  word.


----------



## Your Starter for 10 (Dec 19, 2022)

I was on a University Challenge kick.  I always feel like I'm learning a lot while watching the show, but then I wait a few years and watch a season/episode again, and I'll basically only get the questions I got right the first time again.  I'll even remember going like "hey, I should remember Pericles, Prince of Tyre (the one play I always forget)", but then forget it next time I watch it.  Although some things stick...like I'm fairly good at figuring out composers of opera and/or classical music, despite not really liking or listening to either.  Plus Jeremy Paxman is a pimp extraordinaire and had great chemistry with Joe Wilkinson on bake off.

And it'd be useless to google this name.


----------



## Arianne Chan (Dec 28, 2022)

Arianne Chan is an OC created by the troll group Doomposting, a group dedicated to mocking the mexican lolcow Doomentio, is currently used as its mascot


----------



## Nottafed (Dec 28, 2022)

Because I totally have to tell you.


----------



## Scooter Kid (Dec 28, 2022)

its a coaler name, but its my coaler name


----------



## Bone Santa (Dec 28, 2022)

I'm Santa made out of bone desu.


----------



## ReasonablyRetarded (Dec 29, 2022)

Because I sometimes act retarded but I'm pretty reasonable.


----------



## AbyssGazer (Dec 29, 2022)

I just wanted a short name for reasons I can't remember. But now it feels a little boring, thinking of changing it.


----------



## Muttley? (Dec 29, 2022)

I like the dog that goes hehehe in wacky races


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Dec 29, 2022)

I'm something that allegedly does not exist, but would be really really big if I did.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Dec 29, 2022)

Looked around me for something to call myself when signing up, and I had a bottle of Monkey Shoulder whiskey next to me and yeah


----------



## Jon of the Dead (Dec 29, 2022)

My brother first coined the name due to my unhealthy obsession with old horror and monster flicks.


----------



## La Salpêtrière (Dec 29, 2022)

I don't have that much imagination. Might change it, it's a bit cringe even for the forum.


----------



## Maricón de Mierda (Dec 31, 2022)

I'm raising awareness for the Latinx LGBTQMPN+ community.


----------



## Ocumux (Dec 31, 2022)

I made it up. I wanted a short username, so after thinking through some combinations I came up with this name.
Looking at it now, it combines "ocul-", the latin root for eye, and "mux", the shorthand for multiplexer, so I guess it means "eye-selector" or "selector for the eye" basically. Thinking about it now, the name can also mean someone who browses or reads (looking at different things), so by being a bit more of a lurker, I guess it would fit.


----------



## xXEddie.DurellXx (Dec 31, 2022)

thought it looked cool


----------



## boofo (Dec 31, 2022)

it was meant to be gibberish


----------



## actually a cat (Dec 31, 2022)

i want you to picture a cat.
<<<---this cat right here
he lives in the middle of nowhere surrounded by a vast enclave of white trash and niggers.
but he is not an ordinary cat.  he has gained the ability to shitpost on the internet and can also drive a car.
this cat has a shitty subcompact car with various warning lights on the dashboard that he ignores and doesn't really comprehend anyway.
he drives to town every few days and he does mario kart shit in all the curves in the road.

that is me, frens.


----------



## WolfeTone (Dec 31, 2022)

It's styled both after Theobald Wolfe Tone, founding father of the IRA, and the wolfe tone acoustic malfunction, where the frequency of a wooden instrument matches that of the note being played and it causes a large resonance instead of a normal octave chord.


----------



## disavow (Dec 31, 2022)

I think e-celebs getting dogpiled on to disavow one another is hilarious.


----------



## Shidoen (Dec 31, 2022)

It was my grandpa’s username, then my father’s, and now it’s mine.


----------



## Table Country (Jan 1, 2023)

I realize the video is called "meme country" but that sounded like some tryhard kekistan shit.


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 1, 2023)

I'm a gay retard


----------



## SilentDuck (Jan 1, 2023)

Can't say...


----------



## Radola Gajda (Jan 1, 2023)

I read book about Czechoslovak Legions march across Siberia during Russian civil war. When I found this place.


----------



## Gondolindrim (Jan 1, 2023)

Ever read the Silmarillion? Gondolin is my favorite city. Also, my presence here is a secret so I don't use my usual internet name.


----------



## GooseDisrupt (Jan 1, 2023)

Untitled Goose Game


----------



## OlympicFapper (Jan 1, 2023)

What can I say? I'm a coomer.


----------



## De lay lo mo tao hai (Jan 1, 2023)

I like swearing in Cantonese


----------



## Tard Whisperer (Jan 1, 2023)

I am the dog whisperer but for retarded people


----------



## Alien Abductor (Jan 1, 2023)

Im still waiting for that alien encounter, trying to make myself visible to them


----------



## Unexpected Genitals (Jan 2, 2023)

It was a Yaniv thing. The phrase "unexpected genitals" came up on a thread, someone said it would make a good username, so I nyoinked it.


----------



## zyclonPD (Jan 2, 2023)

I think when I joined somebody already had the correct spelling of Zyklon so I misspelled it and added PD on the end. That person then changed their name. There's no going back now. I've built up too much of a solid reputation of saying nigger with this username. It'd take me a year of posting nigger multiple times a day to catch up with a new name to reassert my reputation again.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Jan 2, 2023)

Carlos Danger being an actual alias by a US politician always made me laugh and since KF is about laughing at other faggots just like Anthony Weiner, I figured it was a decent enough name.


----------



## Rupin (Jan 2, 2023)

I picked this username because that’s what the parents who run the YouTube channel featuring my avatar call their fans.


----------



## John W. Smoke Jr. (Jan 2, 2023)

I really like the Butthole Surfers and they have a song about a character named John W. Smoke Jr.


----------



## Foxymophandlemama (Jan 2, 2023)

Pearl Jam


----------



## William Tyndale (Jan 3, 2023)

He’s a great author and a great man and I’m advertising for him.


----------



## Sleazy Car Salesman (Jan 3, 2023)

I saw @BIG BILL HELL'S and @Car Won't Crank and it gave me an idea. Plus I liked making fun of Elon a decade ago, before it was cool.


----------



## Mortin Shart (Jan 4, 2023)

Because it was funnier than anything Martin Short has done in his entire fucking life.


----------



## RabbieBurns (Jan 4, 2023)

Great poet, a good Scotsman and a top shagger. I'm only two of those things.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 4, 2023)

History of my names:


Fat Fuck Frank: A name of a character from John Waters movie, A Dirty Shame.

Senor Cardgage Mortgage: A side character from Homestar Runner.

Frank D'arbo: Lead Character from James Gunns' movie, Super. 

The Cunting Death: Name of a movie from a segment of the movie Chillerama.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Jan 5, 2023)

i originally was called "Swagsire" but have renamed myself to Ronnie McNutt because funny shotgun haha


----------



## ( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) (Jan 5, 2023)

mmmm b00biez


----------



## Titty Figurine (Jan 5, 2023)

I had gone down a rabbit hole of weird niche fetishes and discovered the weebs who love to jizz on anime statues. The idea that there's an entire community of dudes who spend all of their coom time recreating that scene from Grandma's Boy tickles me and so I became a plastic bukakke reference. 

The Nazi waifu and avatar came from the secret santa though, not related.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jan 5, 2023)

I lurked for a year, thought the reputation the site had didn't exactly match with what was actually being posted, so I chose the reverse of Hate Spreader.


----------



## cassowary lover (Jan 5, 2023)

I just love cassowaries man what more do you want from me?


----------



## General Tug Boat (Jan 5, 2023)

My username is the life blood of the lolcow.   With out it,  we would have plentiful Ayran stock.


----------



## Pandy Fackler (Jan 5, 2023)

Ween - Pandy Fackler
					

From "White Pepper"




					www.youtube.com


----------



## KKonger (Jan 5, 2023)

An English demonym for Hong Kong is Hongkongers. I think that that's adorable.


----------



## Sleazy Car Salesman (Jan 5, 2023)

RabbieBurns said:


> I'm only two of those things.


There's no such thing as a "good" Scotsman so that one's easy


----------



## AbyssGazer (Jan 6, 2023)

My username is what we're all doing here after all.


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Jan 6, 2023)

I changed my name last year. It was supposed to be a halloween costume-ish thing but it stuck, I quite like the gimmick I got going on.

I am very much into the book Lolita, but not so much into Humbert Humbert himself. (I do not endorse or support his actions)


----------



## Croaking Spider (Jan 6, 2023)

I got my name from this thing my uncle used to do where he would put his foot down next to you, shake out a loose fart, and then claim that he had "stepped on a croaking spider".

As a kid, I thought it was obnoxious as fuck. The older I get, the more I appreciate the dad humor.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 6, 2023)

I was born (not raised, long story) in Battle Creek and... well, Kellogg's is just about the most interesting thing about that town as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Wednesday at 6:29 PM)

I wanted a name with 3 of a letter in a row and I liked the quote about staring into the abyss. I'd probably pick a cuter and bird themed name now but I still like the one I have.


----------



## Mean Sonofabitch (Yesterday at 11:36 PM)

It just popped into my head. Mean Sonofabitch is an ironically very friendly Super Mutant in Fallout New Vegas, and I wanted a change after the breach a few months ago.


----------

